# HiepSTA's Fluval EBI tank journal



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

okay, so I have my new rocks soaked and ready, bought some more substrate to create a slope, and just spent an hour tying more riccia to some peices of rock. here are some pictures


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

im finally done re-scaping the tank and putting everybody back in. 

this is the hardscape 









added the riccia, some have been growing for about a month now, some i just tied today









here i added the java fern and crypts









full tank shot tomorrow when the water clears up =) im very happy with this scape


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

HiepSTA said:


> im very happy with this scape


so you should be it looks great


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks great, keep up the good work


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

here is s picture of the tank after the water cleared up today, im really digging it, much brighter and less gloomy than the 'before'


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Love it, great use of riccia!


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Great job! Subscribed.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

so its been about 9 days since i've had this set up, heres an updated picture, the new riccia on the left side is really growing!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow nice rescape. That's one of the nicest looking Ebis I've seen. The ricca paths gives your tank the illusion of depth.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

the moss on the wood has grown really nicely and really fast, trimmed once already.
replaced those dark rocks with ohko stone, replaced all the riccia with mini riccia, and added dwarf hairgrass to the background. tank is looking nicer and nicer every day!


----------



## pennfisherman (Jan 18, 2011)

are you running co2 or dosing anything?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

That ohko stone won't raise your kh/gh/tds will it? 
Other than that I second shrimpnmoss, this tank looks amazing. Keep up with the great work here!


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Looking really good indeed!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

That looks excellent.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

pennfisherman said:


> are you running co2 or dosing anything?


no CO2 no doses of anything.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Update?


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

thinking about buying a new camera tonight for black friday, ill update soon =)


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

here is an update, riccia is growing nicely, the dwarf hairgrass needs a trim O_O


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great! Very green with envy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Been a month, what's changed?


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

Really nice even untrimmed I like it. Did you notice if the ohko stone raised your gh or kh? I have some really nice pieces of it but didn't use it in my shrimp tanks because I was unsure if it would mess up my water.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

So just to be clear, you are getting that kind of consistent growth without any ferts or excel/co2????

That's beautiful! I guess that's a testimony to the fact that the substrate leaches enough into the water to keep the plants healthy.

Very nice! Thanks for sharing your setup!

Tom


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Bump and where in Austin are you located?


----------



## CatfishGirl87 (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

Damian i lived between austin and round rock. but i have since moved all my tanks and belongings to houston =)


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

update. re-scaped the entire tank because i am SICK AND TIRED of riccia


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Why didnt you like the riccia? I thought it looked great as a carpet like that. 

Im digging the new scape though for sure. I bet some nice C. Wendtii's would look sweet in there! :wink: :wink:


----------



## DesmondTheMoonBear (Dec 19, 2011)

I liked the riccia too, lol. The moss tree was pretty epic aswell, but I like the new scape.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow. How's that super duper PFR doing?


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

Riccia is nice but they keep floating up. Pretty tired to weight them down.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

UPDATE!!! :angryfire

(Pleeeease)

:biggrin:


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Update? This tank looked great. I am working on my new (well newly setup) Ebi and this was great inspiration, I'd love to see how it looks now.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

oh man i completely forgot about this thread lol, the tank has changed many times since then... Ill be doing a new re-scape next week and ill make a new thread for the new build


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You should consider keeping it in this thread so we can all see the changes the tank has gone through.

I love looking through old journals to see how tanks evolve and scapes change through the years.


----------

